# البوابات والأسوار الشبكية



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

البوابات والأسوار الشبكية

جزء ( 1 ) : عام 
1/1 يتضمن القسم 
‌أ-	أعمال هيكل السور والتصنيع والملحقات .
‌ب-	الأبواب المشغلة يدوياً والخردوات المتعلقة بها .

1/2 المراجع 
أ-	saso	الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس 
saso 811	السور الشبكي – الجزء 1: متطلبات المواد، المصنعية والتركيب
ب-	astm الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
ansi/astm a123	الطلاء بالزنك (الجلفنة بالغمس الساخن) على منتجات الحديد والصلب 
ansi/astm f567	تركيب السور الشبكى 
astm a 116	الصلب المطلى بالزنك (مجلفن) تصنيع السور الشبكي الصلب المنسوج 
astm a 12053	مواسير صلب أسود ومطلية بالزنك بالغمس الساخن (مجلفن) ملحومة وبدون لحامات للاستخدام العادي 
astm a121	السلك الشائك الصلب المطلي بالزنك (مجلفن) 
astm a153	طلاء الزنك (غمس ساخن) على خردوات من الحديد والصلب 
astm a392	نسيج صلب للسور الشبكي مطلي بالزنك 
astm a428	مدى تأثير الطلاء على الأدوات من الحديد والصلب المطلى بالألمنيوم 
astm a491	نسيج صلب للسور الشبكى مطلى بالألمنيوم 
astm a 569	صلب كربون (0.15 نسبة مئوية قصوى) ألواح وشرائط مسحوبة على الساخن ذات نوعية تجارية 
astm a 585	السلك الشائك الصلب المطلي بالألمنيوم 
astm c94	الخرسانة الجاهزة 
astm f 573	نسيج السور الشبكي السكنى من الصلب المطلي بالزنك 
astm f668	نسيج سور شبكى صلب مطلى بالبولى فينيل كلورايد (pvc)
ج-	clfmi معهد صناع السور الشبكي 
مرجع المنتجات


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	وصف النظام 
‌أ-	ارتفاع السور : حسب المحدد بالرسومات .
‌ب- تباعد أعمدة السور : على مسافات لا تزيد عن 3م .

1/4	التقديمات 
‌أ-	رسومات الورشة التنفيذية : تحدد التخطيط الأفقي والتباعد بين المكونات وأبعاد أساسات الأعمدة وتثبيت الخردوات وجدول المكونات. 
‌ب-	بيانات المنتج : تقدم بيانات عن النسيج والأعمدة واللوازم والتركيبات والخردوات. 
‌ج- العينات : تقديم (2) عينة لنسيج السور بمقاس 150×150مم توضح التركيب ولون التشطيب. 
‌د- تعليمات التركيب للصانع : تحدد متطلبات التركيب وضيعة مسامير التثبيت فى القاعدة والخردوات واللوازم.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/5	ضمان الجودة 
‌أ-	يتم إجراء العمل بالتطابق مع مقاييس clfm1 – مرجع المنتجات وتعليمات الصانع. 
‌ب-	مؤهلات الصانع : شركة متخصصة فى تصنيع المنتجات الموصفة فى هذا القسم ولها خبرة موثقة لمدة 3 سنوات على الأقل. 
‌ج-	مؤهلات القائم بالتركيب : شركة متخصصة فى تركيب المنتجات الموصفة فى هذا القسم ولها خبرة موثقة لمدة 3 سنوات على الأقل . يكون القائم بالتركيب حسب الموصى به من الصانع ومعتمد من المهندس.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات 
2/1	المواد 
‌أ-	يجب أن تتطابق مواد الأسوار والبوابات مع مقاييس aashto m181 ومع المقاييس الموصفة . تكون جميع البنود من كل نوع مثل الأعمدة والنسيج والملحقات من نفس المقاس والتصميم والمواد ما عدا ما يوضح ويطلب خلاف ذلك. 
1-	جميع مواد السور الحديدية شاملة النسيج السلكي وجميع أنواع الأعمدة واطارات الأبواب والملحقات الأخرى تكون مغلفة ببولى فينيل كلورايد (pvc) منتج بالبثق ويكون لون تغليف الفينيل أخضر أو وفقا لاعتماد المهندس. 
2-	قبل التغليف بالـ pvc تجلفن جميع مواد السور الحديدية ما عدا النسيج السلكى بمقدار 550 جم زنك لكل متر مربع على الأقل ويجلفن النسيج السلكي بمقدار 52 جم زنك للمتر المربع على الأقل. 
‌ب-	نسيج السلك : يتطابق نسيج سور الشبك مع مقاييس astm a392 طبقة i ويكون له نسيج شبكي سعة 50 مم من سلك 3.76 مم وأطراف علوية وسفلية ملفوفة وشائكة ويكون عرض النسيج حسب الموضح بالرسومات. 
‌ج-	الأعمدة والمعادن المتنوعة 
1-	أعمدة الخط تكون أعمدة قياسية من الصلب المجلفن قطرها الخارجى لا يقل عن 60.3 مم وتتطابق مع مقاييس astm a53 جدول 40 وتزن ما لا يقل عن 5.44 كجم/م وبمعامل قطاع 9190 مم3 على الأقل. يمكن استخدام أشكال أخرى كبدائل بشرط أن تكون بمعامل قطاع يساوى أو يزيد عن المعامل المذكور. 
2-	أعمدة النهاية والأركان والشد تكون أعمدة قياسية من الصلب المجلفن قطرها الخارجي لا يقل عن 73مم وتتطابق مع مقاييس astm a53 جدول 40 وتزن ما لا يقل عن 8.65 كجم/م وبمعامل قطاع 1744 مم3 على الأقل . يمكن استخدام أشكال أخرى كبدائل بشرط أن تكون بمعامل قطاع مساوياً أو يزيد عن المعامل المذكور. 
3-	الأعمدة ذات المفصلات للبوابة تكون أعمدة قياسية من الصلب المجلفن تتطابق مع مقاييس astm a53 جدول 40 وبالأقطار والأوزان الآتية كحد أدنى للعروض الاسمية للبوابة المفردة أو لضلفة واحدة من البوابة مزدوجة الضلف. 

عرض البوابة الأسمى
(م)	القطر الخارجى
(مم)	الوزن
كجم /م	أقل قطاع
أكثر من 1.80 وحتى 4.00	101.6	13.57	39200
أكثر من 4.00 وحتى 5.50	168.3	28.26	139300
فوق 5.50 وحتى 8.00	219.1	42.55	240700
4-	تكون قطع قمة العامود والتركيبات الأخرى والخردوات من الصلب المكسو بطبقة من الفينيل أو الحديد القابل للطرق أو الحديد المشغول. 
5-	أسلاك الشد العليا والسفلى بين الأعمدة تكون بقطر 4.88 مم على الأقل من الصلب المجلفن المشكل بالبثق المغلف بطبقة من الفينيل وتكون بإجهاد كسر 8 كيلو نيوتن kn ويكون سلك الرباط من الصلب المجلفن المشكل بالبثق قطر 2مم مكسو بطبقة من الفينيل ويتطابق مع مقاييس astm a112. 
6-	القضبان الممدة تكون من صلب مكسو بالفينيل لا يقل مقاسه عن 6 مم × 20مم وبأطوال مساوية للارتفاع الكامل للنسيج المستخدم. 
7-	المسامير والصواميل والخردوات الأخرى تكون من صلب مجلفن مكسو بالفينيل pvc بعد التجميع. 
8-	الشكالات الأفقية تكون من مواسير صلب مغلفة بالفينيل بقطر خارجي 42.2 مم على الأقل وتزن ما لا يقل عن 3.38 كجم/م وبمعامل قطاع 3851 ويمكن استخدام أشكال أخرى كبدائل بشرط أن تكون بمعامل قطاع مساوياً أو يزيد عن ذلك. تستخدم قضبان من صلب مكسو بالفينيل بقطر 10مم على الأقل وبمحبس بالدوران كشكالات قطرية. 
‌د-	البوابات 
1-	تكون إطارات البوابات المفصلية المتأرجحة حسب الموضح من مواسير صلب مجلفن قياسية مكسوة بالفينيل ذات قطر خارجى لا يقل عن 48.3مم وتتطابق مع مقاييس astm a53 جدول 40 وتزن ما لا يقل عن 4.04 كجم/م وبمعامل قطاع 5340 مم3 . تكون الوصلات إطار صلب . الشكالات المتقاطعة تكون من قضبان من الصلب المجلفن المكسو بالفينيل بقطر 10مم حسب الموضح . لا يقل عرض المفصلات من الصلب المغلف بالفينيل أو من الحديد القابل للطرق عن 75مم. 
2-	مزلاج البوابات المفصلية المتأرجحة يكون له عروة قفل ويكون من النوع ذو الشوكة أو ذو قضيب دافع. يتم تشغيله من كلا الجانبين للباب ويتم توريد قطع ايقاف الباب وألواح وجه للقفل حسب المطلوب. 
3-	تكون الأدلة والعجلات والمفصلات والسكك من منتجات الصانع القياسية ومن نوع يؤكد أن الباب لن يفتح بسهولة بواسطة الأشخاص الغير مصرح لهم بذلك. 
4-	تكون أسلاك الرباط والقضبان المحددة حسب الموصف لمواد السور الأخرى فى هذا القسم. 
‌ه-	خرسانة الأساسات : تكون متطابقة مع المتطلبات الموصفة فى القسم 300 03 - الخرسانة المصبوبة في الموقع فئة 30 .


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الجزء (3) : التنفيذ 
3/1	التركيب 
‌أ-	يركب الإطار والنسيج واللوازم والبوابات بالمطابقة مع ansi/astm f567 وتعليمات الصانع. 
‌ب- الأعمدة 
1-	يتم وضع أعمدة الخط على مسافات لا تزيد عن 3 أمتار من بعضها البعض مقاسة بالتوازي مع ميل الأرض الطبيعي . يتم تركيب الأعمدة فى وضع رأسى ما عدا فى الأحوال غير العادية حسب ما يحدده المهندس حيث توضع الأعمدة فى هذه الحالة عمودية على ميل الأرض. 
2- تركب أعمدة البوابات حيثما يتطلب التصميم ذلك. تركب أعمدة الأركان عندما يكون التغير فى الاتجاه 15 درجة أو أكثر. 
3-	توضع أعمدة الشد على مسافات من بعضها بما لا يزيد عن 180م فى الأطوال المستقيمة وعندما يتغير اتجاه الخط 15 درجة أو أكثر. 
‌ج- توضع الأعمدة وأعمدة البوابات الوسطى فى وضع رأسي في القواعد الخرسانية ويكون أعلى القاعدة فوق منسوب الأرض النهائى بـ 50مم ويكون السطح العلوى للخرسانة مائلاً حتى يمكن سريان المياه من فوقه. 
‌د-	عمق القواعد تحت منسوب سطح الأرض النهائى : حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
‌ه-	الشكالات 
1-	تورد شكالات تتكون من ماسورة رأسية وقضيب قطرى عند كل بوابة وعامود شد وركني ونهاية عند منتصف ارتفاع النسيج . 
2-	تمتد الماسورة أفقياً بين أعمدة البوابة والركن أو الشد أو النهاية وعامود الخط المجاور. لا يقل قطر القضيب القطرى بالمحبس الدوار عن 10 مم ويمتد من نهاية عامود الخط للماسورة الأفقية حتى قاعدة عامود البداية أو الركن أو الشد أو النهاية. 
3-	حيثما ينتهي السور بطول 90 متر أو أكثر بعامود بوابة أو ركن أو شد أو نهاية يوضع قضيب قطري ثان مماثل من نقطة المنتصف لعامود البوابة أو الركن أو الشد أو النهاية حتى أعلى عامود الخط المجاور. 
‌و-	يوضع قضيب علوي خلال أعلى قضبان الخط وتوصل ببعضها بأكمام للقضيب بطول 150مم . 
‌ز-	يتم تركيب قضبان شكالات وسطية وسفلية على ضلف البوابة الركنية. 
‌ح-	يمتد النسيج بين أعمدة النهاية أو على مسافات فاصلة بحد أقصى 30م أيهما أقل. 
‌ط-	يكون أسفل النسيج على مسافة 50مم فوق منسوب سطح الأرض النهائى. 
‌ي-	يثبت النسيج إلى القضيب العلوي وأعمدة الخط والشكالات وسلك الشد السفلى بسلك رباط على مسافات 380مم بحد أقصى. 
‌ك-	يربط النسيج إلى أعمدة النهاية والأركان والبوابات بقضبان شد ومشابك قضيب الشد. 
‌ل-	يركب سلك الشد السفلى ويشد بإحكام بين أعمدة النهاية. 
‌م- تركب أذرع الدعم مائلة ويشبك السلك الشائك ويشد ويثبت. 
‌ن- تركب البوابة ذات النسيج والسلك الشائك وتعلق لتلائم السور وتركب ثلاث مفصلات لكل ضلفة على الأقل ما لم يتطلب الأمر خلاف ذلك بالنسبة إلى حجم الضلفة والمزلاج والترباس الساقط . 
‌س- تؤمن قطعة لتثبيت الرتاج من الخرسانة ومحتجز الرتاج فى منتصف فتحات الأبواب المزدوجة الضلف. 

3/2	خلوص التركيب 
‌أ-	أقصى سماح للترحيل عن الرأسية : 6مم 
‌ب- أقصى تغير عن الوضع المضبوط : 25مم


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamedelhelw (20 فبراير 2012)

اجو ارسال طريقة تصميم الاسوار الحديدية


----------



## mohamedelhelw (20 فبراير 2012)

ارجو ارسال طريقة تصميم الاسوار الحديديه علي عنواني[email protected] 
واشكركم


----------



## iraqivisionary (21 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hussein assaad (21 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahmedt2222 (27 يناير 2015)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

